

How To Create Products With Hooks - nbashaw
https://medium.com/product-design/d36cd8fe4d18

======
drawkbox
The hook brings you back, I ain't telling you no lie.

A great brand can help be a hook or collection of hooks as well. i.e. Apple is
beyond just hooks, we're hooked up like Hellraiser with that brand.

New products definitely need the hook just like new artists. But after a while
the brand or artist take over as a collection.

------
stumpted
The hook of Toms is that they donate shoes to third world countries, quite a
few companies make shoes like Toms does

~~~
nbashaw
I agree, that's also an important part of their hook. But the sort of weird
look is I think the main one because it's immediately visually noticeable.
People make shoes that look like that now but they didn't before Toms made
that look popular.

The reason the weird look works so well with Toms is because of the Greenbeard
effect: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green-beard_effect>

------
chaselee
Short and sweet but lacking in examples.

